# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Bumble bee shrimp collecting trip (In Viet Nam)

## zQ.

The trip started at 9AM at "Huế" city - the ex-capital of Viet Nam and the place that the Cryptocoryne Vietnamensis is found,the collecting field is about 30 minutes driving(or i can say riding :Opps: ) from the city

And this is the first sight :


You know.......how hard it is to take a macro shot with a little mini small model  :Grin: 

The shrimps is so bold that they can stand on his hand 

Much of shrimp,huh ? Just one swing  :Shocked: 

You can see there are alot of shimps in this little hole.



And the second sight :
Nice view,eh ?  :Jump for joy: 

And nice shrimp too  :Evil: 

Another hole 

With another lots of shrimp :



And here are the shrimps that they tooks :


P/S One more pic :

Source : www.thuysinh.org 

Have fun !

----------


## kuching

Cool! Hope I can visit the habitat of bee shrimp oneday!

----------


## TS168

Thanks zQ. Did you measure the temperature of the water?

----------


## lorba

Quan, thats a nice place to see the shrimps. How long is the entire trip from HCM?

----------


## illumbomb

Beautiful! Any photographs of Cryptocoryne vietnamensis and Cryptocoryne annamica in its natural habitat to share too? Thanks.

----------


## genes

Interesting! Are these critters the so called black diamond shrimps too? I do not see the red versions meaning all the red diamond shrimps (CRS) are all man made?

----------


## fishoman

Nice pictures and certaily a memorable trip. 
I will now make Vietnam one of my field trip destination in the future! haha .
So beside the shrimps, any fish or aquatic plant can be found?

----------


## zQ.

> Cool! Hope I can visit the habitat of bee shrimp oneday!


Hope to see you too  :Laughing: 



> Thanks zQ. Did you measure the temperature of the water?


Actually,i didnt participate in this field trip  :Evil:  



> Quan, thats a nice place to see the shrimps. How long is the entire trip from HCM?


It is near the place that they collected the Crypt last time,about 900km  :Jump for joy: 



> Beautiful! Any photographs of Cryptocoryne vietnamensis and Cryptocoryne annamica in its natural habitat to share too? Thanks.


Here <<



> Nice pictures and certaily a memorable trip. 
> I will now make Vietnam one of my field trip destination in the future! haha .
> So beside the shrimps, any fish or aquatic plant can be found?


No other plant or fish,because they focus on the shrimp catching stuffs  :Evil:

----------


## MartialTheory

Wow!! That is amazing! I wish I could do that here in the USA.

----------


## mordrake

thanks for sharing. would be interesting to know the water parameters though.

----------


## leonard57

Hi is this place a protected area or its open to public?

----------


## Mimbon

Hello

Do you have a pic from this shrimp in your tank?

Rgds

Roland

www.mimbon.de

----------


## aquaticano

Hi everyone,
I'm the one who made the trip with some friends from Hue, VN.
Thanks zQ for introducing my trip from TSO to AQ community.




> Thanks zQ. Did you measure the temperature of the water?


I didn't measure, but I was in the water and I "felt" it was approximately 24-26 Celsius.



> thanks for sharing. would be interesting to know the water parameters though.


One of my trip partners took some water specimen from the places we visited. If he finishes his work we'll know.



> Do you have a pic from this shrimp in your tank?


Yep, these are some of them after some days of living in my tank...







See more >>

----------


## leonard57

Hi so are we able to gain access into this place?

----------


## 7MauViet

i'm meber off TSO .There are 5 bumble bee shrimp in my tank. ( After this collecting trip , they shared for some member in TSO). The temperature in my tank is 28 Celsius. I love this Buber Bee because its from VietNam. 
Red Version:

.crop

And member In Hue said that : there are the green shirmp. i will post the picture " Green Shirmp"

----------


## aquaticano

> Hi so are we able to gain access into this place?


Absolutely yes, it's an open place. The matter is that if you could reach the right place or not  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

Mr. Quan and aquaticano, are you both located in HCM? next time I come and buy you a coffee at Highlands, or maybe dinner at Nguoc Suong ;p

----------


## hwchoy

question: why are you wearing your helmets when catching shrimp?

----------


## aquaticano

To hwchoy: Thanks for inviting, but I don't live in HCMC. Some are wearing their helmets just because they have just ridden their motorbikes and forgotten to take them off. It's also sunny. I'm behind the camera without a helmet!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tien13378

Hi all, nice to meet so many VietNamese here.
I got gift from my friend such as: shrimp, fern, moss ...
I like fern that may be one of new fern for aquarium
This pictures (not mine, its belong one of TSO member) 


I will take and post more pictures about moss, fern and shrimp...

----------


## hwchoy

wow this is a veritable little vietnam  :Smile:  
so who stays in HCM and interested to meet over a good filter coffee please pm me  :Very Happy: 
I usually stays along Pham Ngu Lau.

----------


## smaragd

> Mr. Quan and aquaticano, are you both located in HCM? next time I come and buy you a coffee at Highlands, or maybe dinner at Nguoc Suong ;p


HCMCity. If only I was up in Hue city now.

----------


## keithtang

Yo ZQ,

remember me...hmm n*e*v*e*r get the chance to go on such a trip when i was there..n*e*v*e*r get the chance to meet *yo*u too..haha....now not working there anymore..but got chance want to do a trip there with my friends ...cheers

----------


## Xianghao

nice to see so many wild bumble bee shrimp its amazing. I hope when you guys catch them, you did so responsibly so as not to affect their population in the wild. Or else very soon they would not exist in the wild and that would be very sad.

----------


## flashsilva

wow nice shrimps, congratulations!!What is thier cientific name?

----------


## mobile2007

Pretty amazing sight to see so many bumble bee shrimps in the stream.  :Smile:

----------


## rayade76

NICE PICTURE, bro

hope that can visit this type of area .

thanks for sharing :Well done:

----------


## windcharm

Very nice! How I wish we can do that in Singapore.

----------


## weisser Tiger

a very interesting report, thank you. I think it is a new undescribed species.Another Bee-Srimp is Caridina clinata from the Cuc Phoung National Park. But this species is too far away to identical with those animals to be. I would very much like to examine some specimens. Or do you have a good macro photo of the head area?
Maybe I visit Vietnam this year and would be very happy to collect a few shrimp for determination. I would be very happy to have some support.
best regards
Andreas
www.caridea.de

----------


## weisser Tiger

There are really very beautiful shrimp and a wonderful, sensitive area.

http://www.caridea.de/reisevietnam.htm#Danang

----------


## seanskye

This is wonderful. I will make Vietnam one of my must see places for holidays. Wonder what type of shrimps we can find in our drains here. I've caught common glass/grass shrimps but I've never seen dwarf shrimps

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

the black is very nice, do you have any offsprings?

----------


## goody992828

Wow amazing, hope you guys who wanted to make a trip there and maybe can bring some back to Singapore, I would very much like to get my hand on some, if you bros have some to spare.

----------


## weisser Tiger

Hi,
Yes, I have babies from all streams. I am very happy about it.
In Germany, the shrimp is now called Princess bees. Because of the small white crown on the head (white Rostrum and Eyes).
best regards
Andreas

----------


## marle

They look abit like king kong shrimp.

----------


## imke

Hi all, thanks for the nice pictures of even nicer Princess Bee shrimps! I wonder about it seems to be quiet easy to collect this specimens from the wild and even take them to other countries.... That's why I have a question to those who are from Vietnam: What do you think of foreign visitors collecting Vietnamese shrimps from the wild? Is the protection of species a topic in Vietnam (shrimp keeper communities)?

----------


## csh

Mr. Quan and aquaticano , do you ship this shrimp to Taiwan?
if you have,please e-mail to me [email protected]

----------


## hyun007

Who do we contact if we want to go on a trip like this?
If any of you is going, let me know.

----------

